# another .. is my cat a .. lynx



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

I was just about to post this in debo's thread but I didn't want to hijack her thread.

However my circumstances are different because both the parents of my Saja (see attached pics) are seal points with papers. However, I haven't got my papers yet because we don't know what to register him as. I think he is lynx point. however, when i posted my original topic about this here around 6 months ago everyone said he was blue point. Now that he is older what does everyone think? I would like to get my papers. 

Oh .. the people I got him from aren't breeders, they paid for a stud (who is a champ seal point) to bread with their seal. The babies were 2 blue, and mine (one additional one had died) 



all imput welcomed.... .


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't have a clear picture to show you how blue his eyes are .. . but they are very blue


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

No, I say he's not a lynx point.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Which one is yours? I see one seal point (the first pic) and one blue point (third pic). None is lynx, though the blue point has a lot of ghost markings.
But it would not be possible for two seal points to produce lynx offspring, since the lynx-gene is dominant.


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

all the pictures have the same cat in it, in the first picture he is about 6 months, whereas in the other pictures he is between 9 & 11 months old.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Can't help but what gorgeous kittys they both are! :heart


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

xmotleyx said:


> all the pictures have the same cat in it, in the first picture he is about 6 months, whereas in the other pictures he is between 9 & 11 months old.


But there are two cats in some of the pictures. Are you saying that this cat: 










and this:










is the same cat? Because I would say that the first one is seal and the other is blue. It might be the lighting in the photo that tricks the eye...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's just the dark lighting in the first picture. That cat is a blue point, no doubt about it. If he were lynx he would have white "liner" on the inside of his ears. I don't see any from the pictures, but if you as the owner know he has it, then he is a blue lynx point.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

WOW are they cute. They are much more Siamese looking than mine is. In the top pic the cat on the right that is a Seal Point looks exactly like Lilly's father!


Deb


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> It's just the dark lighting in the first picture. That cat is a blue point, no doubt about it. If he were lynx he would have white "liner" on the inside of his ears. I don't see any from the pictures, but if you as the owner know he has it, then he is a blue lynx point.


It is probably so (the lighting, I mean).
But the cat can not be a lynx with no lynx parent, that is not possible. So the cat is a solid blue point, no doubt about it. He does not only lack the white inside of the ear, he should also have a pink-coloured nose with a darker border around it. That cat's nose is solid blue.


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

Would have been easier to see if youd resized the pictures to a more viewable size.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

cattus said:


> Would have been easier to see if youd resized the pictures to a more viewable size.


They look fine on my screen.... :? Maybe you have a really low resolution?


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> cattus said:
> 
> 
> > Would have been easier to see if youd resized the pictures to a more viewable size.
> ...


Maybe he/she just meant that the pictures were really big and took a lot of space on the screen and were slow to load...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

We could speculate all we want, but I was waiting for the user to reply so that I could possibly help.


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry I have been away from my computer for a while.

Umm... what size would you like the pictures to be? I wanted to be sure they were easy to see.

ummm.... what is ment by lines in the ears? 

Thanks for the replys. And for sure the cat is the same in all pictures because I took them myself  And these are the only two cats I have. Well two of seven but the other five are 6 days old ... 

thanks for the help so far ... 

cheers...


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

A lynx ear looks like this:










It is white on the inside. Your cat has solid blue ears.

Here is another picture of a blue lynx (note the color of the nose):


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

Okay then ... 

He is blue I gues. But the thing that bothers me is that there is a lot of white hairs mixed in his face and ears. I thought that siamese were solid. The loads of ghost markings on his tail and face get me too. 

Very strange .. .


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/colorpoint.html

but the second picture at the site about sure looks alot like my cat


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That second cat has white "eyeliner," white on the inside of the ears, and an outlined nose pad. Yes yours has a lot of ghost markings, but he's not a lynx. I hope you don't think that's a bad thing -- he's also younger so he will darken with age and probably become more solid. Many siamese cats are not "perfectly" solid. Every cat has ghost markings under their fur -- it just varies how easily they are seen.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Could it be that your cat is blue smoke point? The silver trait (that makes a cat smoke) can make it hard do determine color.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If this cat is siamese, then it can't be a smoke. The only colors the standard allows is seal, blue, chocolate, and lilac, I believe.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> If this cat is siamese, then it can't be a smoke. The only colors the standard allows is seal, blue, chocolate, and lilac, I believe.


That depends on where they're registred. Some cat fancies accept silver in the pedigrees, some don't. Red, creme and tortie are also OK.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Sol said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > If this cat is siamese, then it can't be a smoke. The only colors the standard allows is seal, blue, chocolate, and lilac, I believe.
> ...


Yep, that's true, in TICA they accept the silvering as well as "and white", etc. So, it really just depends on where the breeder is. But traditionalist just have blue, seal, chocolate, and lilac.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Silly me, I just checked CFA.


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

humm, I tried to find pictures of these but I couldn't. Where does that leave me then? At blue I guess .. .


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

But wait, how can he be blue if his nose leather is black and not slate gray?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

xmotleyx said:


> But wait, how can he be blue if his nose leather is black and not slate gray?


Okay, the cat is definitely blue. The nose leather looks dark gray to me. With any pointed color, blue, seal, etc. etc. There's variations to the hue/tone of the color sometimes to where not two blues have the same blue tone to their coat, etc.


----------

